# sites like big cartel and etsy, the perfect mix



## mrm2083 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have some friends that make and sell tshirts and have come up with a few designs of my own. It's kind of a pain to set up your own online store but sites like etsy and big cartel make it much easier. This got me thinking, what would be the perfect solution or mix of these sites. Like having products under one site like etsy
the ease, low price and nice look of an etsy store etc.
What would everyone like to see in one solution?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Can you tell us the differences between these 2 sites? I thought they were basically the same except etsy dealt with unique 1 of a kind items.


----------



## rabbitdog (Jul 12, 2007)

I think big cartel has it locked as far as store customization, but etsy has the community part down. 

There's no connection between one big cartel store and another which is an opportunity missed, in my opinion. 

I think if you could have an etsy that had more customizable storefronts and the ability to opt-out of the community (if you wanted), you'd have a winner.


----------

